# Normally fairly even-tempered 4 week old now screaming from 5-8 pm or so. What else could it be?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

He's nursed, he's sucked on a paci, he's had a diaper change, clothing change (100% cotton), doesn't seem hot or cold, been bounced, rocked, and swayed sideways, upways, longways, to music, to me singing...and he calms down for a few minutes and closes his eyes, and then wakes up screaming and crying so hard that his face shakes and his cry vibrates.









WHAT am I overlooking?!? I am so sore and desperate for a break. I have been holding and nursing this LO for HOURS and I am just so upset that this little guy, who I THOUGHT was my "easier" baby (my DD was intense!) is having these issues that I can't solve and I feel totally inept.

Help.


----------



## ruach (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it has something to do with sensory overload

My sweet tempered smiley girl (who still is at 13!) did the same thing at that age until about 3 months old

She was very quiet and observant but about 7pm until 10pm every night,she would just cry and shake and no matter what i did she would not calm down. An old lady in our apt building said it was a sign of her being very smart and observant and had too much sensory stimulus and had to get it out because she was not verbal yet. The best thing to do was make sure her needs were met----which is what you are doing,then just let her cry it out. It was very hard to do,but eventually the times got shorter and when she was able to express herself better,she stopped.

But man,I remember every night just having to go outside to leave her to cry in her crib(we lived in one room)

Usually these kids start talking or sign language very early----my girl started her own signing at 4 months,started talking at 5 (!)months and spoke complete sentences at 7 months-----doctor did not believe me until we were in his office at 7 months,she looked right at him and said "why are you wearing a white coat??"

I think you and your little one will be fine


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Ds scream cried from 5pm-8:30pm every night from 4 or so weeks until over 3 months old. I am pretty sure that's what colic is. Or at least that's the impression I was under. The hours long crying for no forseeable reason=colic.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

It could be a growth spurt. Is he comforted by nursing during these times? I remember feeling like I was spending all evening nursing my babies when they were so little.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

He's comforted by nursing for a few minutes. Then cries again.







I can't figure out whether he wants more milk, or none (just to suck). I was hoping he was just overtired, and totally fearing the idea of colic.


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

Hate to break it to you but it sounds an awful lot like colic. If it's gas you could try bicycling his legs, or try giving him colic calm, boiron's cocyntal homeopathics or gripe water. My son was colicky and unfortunately you just have to get through it. Good news is if it is colic, by 3 months it should be over! I know it's hard when your baby is screaming and you don't know why but try and treasure these early months because before you know it he'll be a year old and you'll wish he was little again!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think it's colic b/c that just sounds like the regular old "witching hour" to me. Most babies get real fussy in the evening. I used to just keep DD latched a couple hours in a sling until she fell asleep and I could put her down.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My youngest did this and it was so hard. She would be content and mellow all day and then scream for 3-6 hours every night. As soon as I stopped drinking orange juice it stopped.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

We had that exact same "arsenic hour" experience. It is truly a well-known phenomenon...also referred to as the "witching hour" and the "grandma hour" (the idea being that a wonderful grandma could hold and soothe the child during that hard time...that wasn't our experience, though!). Babywearing helped a little bit, but certainly didn't "cure" it. It was tremendously frustrating to DH and I both (and to our son, no doubt). It is frustrating because a) you can see that your child is distressed and there isn't much you can do to help, b) that is the time of day when you are worn out, and c) you are likely wanting to get dinner going or whatever. Sometimes a nice long bath (with mom) helped my son when he was that age. As they say, it's a phase & will pass...but it's hard to get through. Believe me, I know. I remember it took me an hour and a half to cut up a container of cherry tomatoes one evening because of it. Good luck.


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

We experienced this too with our DS until he was about 3 months old. Every evening. Those were the hardest three months of his life so far. My biggest regret looking back was that I didn't just let him nurse and stay latched on during those hours - nursing was the ONLY thing that would comfort him. But he is my first, and I didn't quite understand that nursing could be used purely to soothe and not just for feeding. I believe this is not colic but is something kind of similar - I've heard it called "the fourth trimester", when they're just not able to process everything that they're taking in, and by the end of the day, they are DONE.

But it will get better! It dropped off rather dramatically after DS hit 12 weeks and was totally gone within a couple of weeks. Even now (at 10.5 months), evenings can still be fussy just due to end-of-day tiredness, but I've found that now I almost always know why he cries and can get him to stop fairly easily. You'll make it. Nursing lots is my only real suggestion.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I would LOVE for it to be some kind of sensory overload versus colic (i.e. colic being, I think...something in my milk hurting his stomach, or general gassy, stomach/intestinal pain.) I mean, sensory overload I feel like I can do something about that....stomach-belly-gassy-hurting stuff is so intangible and much harder...plus painful.









I've had him in the Moby for most of the morning, only taking him out to change him, nurse him, and once feed DD something messy that needed more hands on. He's been sleeping a lot, so hopefully we'll have a better night. Although he has been crying...maybe I am just sensitive to it now and on edge because I'm worried about him.

MAN I just wanted my second to be an easy, sleepy baby!







Poor little guy. It ticks me off that my milk/his feeding might be an issue. He pops off a lot and fusses at the breast, then spits up. He sucks in a lot of air and makes little wooting noises while nursing (lol...I can't think of what word describes the sound, but it's air going in, I am fairly certain.) This makes me think it's air and not an allergy to dairy or something.

I gave him two Hyland's colic tablets that I had in the cabinet for DD. We'll see. Fingers crossed, I guess. Two more months would be a lot for him (and me!) to handle. Sigh.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

OP here. He's been crying from noon to 2. I'm not even sure if he's getting milk because he keeps pulling off and screaming. I am freaking out that I will need to give him formula if it's something in my milk. What can I do??? help!!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

No no no! I am sure he will be ok. Just keep on nursing. It may be reflux. I would go to the ped and get him on something or you could try something homeopathic. They have stuff for reflux at whole foods.

if anything, if you really think he may have an intolerant issue or something you could eliminate dairy. Here is a hidden dairy cheat sheet as well http://www.kellymom.com/store/freehandouts/hidden-dairy01.pdf

*I* would get him checked for reflux if anything and then do elimination diet. There is NO need to stop BFing even if he was colic or had intolerances. My DD had intolerances, colic, and reflux and we stuck it out (went on meds, elimination diet, etc) and are still nursing today at 21 m/o. It can be done!

Do you have a good ped that really supports BFing?

NAK


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

I saw your post on the front page & couldn't not respond. (((hugs))) to you.

My ds cried every night from 5-9pm, from weeks 4 to 14.

We did everything the pps have listed, and nothing really helped. We mostly endured it. It was heinous, and I ended up redefining "the grandma hours" as being so awful that only a grandma could sit and rock this screaming child without completely losing her mind. 

Colic sucks. However, it ends. ((Thank God, or I never would have had another child!))

Hang in there, mama.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you have access to a lactation consultant or a La Leche League leader? Honestly, I seriously doubt it is your milk. It is the VERY rare baby that is intolerant to mother's milk...cow's milk intolerance is much more common. How is the poop situation?


----------



## Jenni1894 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's the "witching" hour!!!

All 3 of my kids are still nutty from 5-bed time!!! lol

In all seriousness.....my YDD did this just like yours. She's a happy mellow calm baby and from 5-8 she was always crying...right when DS was coming home from school, I'm trying to make dinner, DH is just getting home and it was chaos.

I wore her more often at those times. My thinking was just over stimulation and over tired. She just wanted mommy.

I thought it was colic too, could have been, but it was only in the evening she cried.

If he seems gassy, maybe pump his legs, lay him on his tummy on your legs and pat his butt.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

OP here....okay witching hour...yes I thought that too. Until today when the noon to 3 shift happened...thoughts on this??? Help! Thank goodness he's been asleep since 3pm. (it's 4:30 now.) Maybe he's just tired? Wishful thinking?

I nursed him at 2:30 and I saw him swallowing milk, so I know he's getting something. But then he fell asleep nursing, then woke up...and screamed, had his mouth wide open like he *wanted* to latch, but just screamed and wouldn't latch, no matter what I tried. I ended up picking him up and walking/bouncing/singing to soothe him until he FINALLY fell asleep.

I've done three doses (six tablets) of Hyland's Colic Tablets. They seem to help with the chunky spit up (much less than before) but not the screaming. I also did a dose (two?) of gas drops, but I'm thinking of stopping those because they aren't natural, they're just simethicone (sp?) or whatever...which I had as a last resort kind of thing.

okay, I WON'T do formula (I don't really want to, I'm just scared he is starving and that's why he's crying, but the milk hurts his belly.)







I'm worried that every time my baby is awake he will be screaming.









Man...this SUCKS.









ETA Today is my wedding anniversary. What a freaking day this has been.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

I am sorry you are having such a hard time. Here are a couple of very comprehensive articles from kellymom. http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/baby/fussy-while-nursing.html and http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/fussybaby.html

Please, please don't give up on breastfeeding. This is still the best thing for your baby and just one formula bottle can damage your BFing relationship. If your baby is wetting diapers and pooping as usual, he is getting enough.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 

MAN I just wanted my second to be an easy, sleepy baby!

Me too, Mama, me too.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> No no no! I am sure he will be ok. Just keep on nursing. It may be reflux. I would go to the ped and get him on something or you could try something homeopathic. They have stuff for reflux at whole foods.
> 
> ...


Did you see that? I posted it earlier.

To add to it.

It can be really really hard to have a high needs, crying all the time baby! My DD screamed and cried for like 6hrs a day until she was around 9 m/o....it was really really bad. Now that is very unusual b/c colic is suppose to only last a few months. We found out she had other issues...anyways. Hang in there! Just nurse him every stinking 30 mins if you have to! Go to LLL for support. Try to enlist some family or friends to help. Just don't give up! My DD was ridiculously high needs and I met those needs to the best of my ability and she is confident, happy, and independent. She's amazing and I think if I gave up (like I wanted to b/c it was SO HARD!) she wouldn't be who she is today. Sometimes there is just nothing you can do and yes I will admit she did some crying in my arms while I was just sitting down b/c well I couldn't take it anymore or while wearing her she could be screaming for hours. I would just offer the breast and sing...I mean what could I do? She was held and never alone and that was what counts....it's all about survival right now mama! It will pass!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

(((hugs))) mama. my DS1 was a fussy/refluxy/non-sleeping baby.. I too was hoping for a more laid-back, sleepy DS2... what I got was a laid-back tempermented baby, with "colic" starting at about 2-3 weeks old.

Everyone told me "this is normal witching hour" and "he's overstimulated from the day" etc etc but I didn't believe it, he seemed in PAIN. He didn't want to nurse, and any of the normal baby soothing techniques didn't TOUCH his screaming. I am glad I didn't listen to others, and listened to my gut. Which told me that he WAS in pain.

For us, it was a few things causing him so much pain. First of all- reflux. We did put him on medication for it, and it helped SO much. Secondly- food intolerances. Big one being DAIRY. Third- oversupply and foremilk/hindmilk imbalance

He didn't "outgrow" it at 3 months either.. in fact we are just now in the clear as of 7 months old. I am so glad I didn't just "wait it out." I know it can be overwhelming to have a baby that has food issues, reflux, etc and feel free to PM me if you need help problem solving!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

oh and i would stop the hylands colic tablets as they have lactose (dairy) in them. and the mylicon gas drops never touched my DS2's gas pains.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi--just checking in today to see how things were going. Hope that something nice happened on your wedding anniversary!

You mentioned you were worried that your LO is starving. Do you have any way of knowing if she is gaining weight properly? Also, I may've missed it, but how old is she?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi, just to add to the confusion, but I think "colic" is the same as "the witching hour".

OP, I hope you're hanging in there. Is your your baby making 5 to 8 wet diapers every day? Does he have normal looking poo? No foam or unusual runniness? Does he othewise have long stretches of no crying?

Both my kids went through this really rough stage for a few months when they were babies. But it was tougher with my first, and we know now that she has inherited her father's GERD tendencies. My second had that same witching hour, but not as bad. And he's 12 y.o. and doesn't seem to have inherited his dad's GERD issues.

I'm not sure what I would have done differently with dd if I'd known she was probably having reflux-like issues.

Very important- take turns holding your baby. You don't both have to be with your inconsolable child at the same time. It's very important to give each other breaks.

And yes, it's good to hold your baby when he's crying. But I think it's also OK to put baby down in a safe place and walk away for a while. It's very, very hard on a mama's nerves to hold a crying baby.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> Did you see that? I posted it earlier.
> 
> ...


NAK

Yes, I've been reading on kellymom today...I think it's partly oversupply and forceful let down which I've been working on. He screamed again around noon-4, when I finally gave him a bath to change things up. Now he's nursed for like 3 mins and is almost asleep. I think he can't get that second nap of the day because my DD is just too loud and wakes him, or I try to do something (usually for her, feeding, etc.) and try to lay him down...NOPE...those big blue eyes pop open immediately!!!














so, he is TIRED also, I think. Plus the let down issue, which is easier to solve. Somewhat. It IS SO hard. I need to find a way to lay him down! I tried the Beco and ring sling today and he just screamed and kept trying to stand in the carrier. (legs froggied and legs out.)


----------



## falafala (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree that is sounds like colic. All of my 3 sons had colic and it is truly upsetting not to be able to calm them. I finally took my 3rd to the chiropractor and it was really helpful. He stopped his fussing within the 1st week of treatments. Here is an article about colic and chiropractic http://backpainandpregnancy.blogspot.com/2011/10/colic-and-chiropractic.html

Good luck!


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

We find that sometimes a swing is magic for a baby who is fed and clean and just wants wants wants to sleep but can't quite manage, or keeps waking up.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

About 3-4 months, I introduced, gasp, the pacifier for our son. I had a forceful let down, and it was pretty clear that he wanted to suck to fall asleep but he did not want to deal with having to swallow the milk! He does have some sensory issues, and I think the stimulation was just too much for him as he fell asleep. He was always a super alert baby and had a hard time shutting down. I know I'm probably going to be banned for suggesting an unnatural device, but it was a life saver for us!


----------



## Phishncarrie (Jul 1, 2011)

I was having the same problem but then came across this article: http://breastfeeding.hypermart.net/toomuchmilk.html
This helps explain why my daughter acts colic and I have clogged ducts, leaking, etc. Hope this helps someone b/c it was an eye opener for me!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I notice no one has mentioned birth trauma; I'm really surprised. http://www.networkedblogs.com/nX17B


----------

